# Electrical Engineering Technology EIT Looking for 1st Job



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 17, 2010)

I am a graduate of the University of Houston a BS. in EET and I am looking for a job. the search has been hard because i graduated in December 2009 and have found nothing, a few interviews but nothing yet. I recently passed the Texas FE so i am a certified EIT, but it looks like I wont find anything.

Im am open to anything anywhere I just want to get my feet wet in the industry can anybody help a young college grad (remember y'all were in my shoes some years ago  )

My PM box is ALWAYS open so don't hesitate if you hear anything. Thanks for your time.

Lastly don't come in here flaming about my Technology degree because there are better thing to do with your time.


----------



## MGX (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't speak much for Texas, but here in Oklahoma fire alarm companies are often hiring. Its probably not exactly what you want but its better than most if you get certifications.

Can't speak much for electrical outside of that, best of luck to you!


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 17, 2010)

Seems like I've seen a lot of test engineer jobs lately. With the rollout of the smart grid technologies (don't get me started on how it's simply a repackaging and relabeling of existing technologies), there will be a need for qualified engineer/technicians who understand power relays, communications, and control systems - if you know which end of the nut driver to hold. You don't say, but I assume from your moniker that you have some training in high voltage electrical power?

Test engineer is not the most glamorous job, but it can be a good intro into power systems and a stepping stone into design, controls, or something more exciting. I feel like real world field experience in the trenches is a career plus. I would suggest targeting some of the major utilities and look for those types of positions, ...or slots created by people leaving to take those types of positions. Or look to some of the major manufacturers who are launching smart grid stuff like GE (though they are mostly looking for MSEE's and PHD's I hear).

If you're training is more in communications, I think I'll stick with the same advice. Power systems need to communicate so there are opportunities there, with EMS (Energy Management Systems) and SCADA (Supervisory Control and Data Acquisition), metering and such. Good luck.


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 18, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> Im am open to anything anywhere I just want to get my feet wet in the industry can anybody help a young college grad (remember y'all were in my shoes some years ago  )


Are you focusing your search to specific types of electrical engineering fields? There's certainly a lot of government and intelligence-related work too (testing &amp; evaluation, systems engineering, etc.), but you would likely need a clearance.


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 22, 2010)

My question a a security clearancce is how am i gonna get one will any job just sponser anyone


----------



## HornTootinEE (Jul 22, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> My question a a security clearancce is how am i gonna get one will any job just sponser anyone


What is the difference between EET and EE anyway? Nobody has ever been able to explain that to me very well


----------



## lundoc (Jul 22, 2010)

djohnson.ee said:


> ICanSmellThePOWER! said:
> 
> 
> > My question a a security clearancce is how am i gonna get one will any job just sponser anyone
> ...



EET:

Most electrical classes have a lab. You are only required to take up through Calculus II and diffferential equations, a single chemistry, trig-based physics. (Equations are given but have to be combined manipulated)

EE:

I am currently in a bridging program to drop the 'T' off of my 'EE'. I have to take 12 classes, Calc III, Probability and Statistics, and retake more or less 10 major electrical classes over without the lab and utilizing calculus. I assume we will prove results and tests with math instead with your hands in a lab. (Derive the equations)

I am only going back to school so that I am not limited, but I feel both degrees have their strength. I think politics and old school board members in each state are holding back people with the EET unfairly.


----------



## pr0blumz (Jul 22, 2010)

lundoc said:


> djohnson.ee said:
> 
> 
> > ICanSmellThePOWER! said:
> ...


Not true. Linear Algebra and Cal. based Physics are needed as well


----------



## HornTootinEE (Jul 22, 2010)

lundoc said:


> djohnson.ee said:
> 
> 
> > ICanSmellThePOWER! said:
> ...




Thanks for the info. I know as an EE I spent plenty of time in the lab too...


----------



## KEG (Jul 23, 2010)

I've come to find out that once you've passed the PE exam, no one gives a rats a$$ if you had a BSEE or BSEET!


----------



## HornTootinEE (Jul 23, 2010)

KEG said:


> I've come to find out that once you've passed the PE exam, no one gives a rats a$$ if you had a BSEE or BSEET!


Just like GPA... once you got that first job, it doesn't make a difference what it was.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 25, 2010)

KEG said:


> I've come to find out that once you've passed the PE exam, no one gives a rats a$$ if you had a BSEE or BSEET!


True That!

Depending on what you want in a career, you could go work in the industry as an installer or maintenance. Than, when the economy strengthens you can move into design. Consider an electrical apprenticeship in a power plant or large commercial industrial company..


----------

